# Baby "V/C"s Journal



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I got this little booger at PetCo this past Thursday and rather than clog up the baby thread, I'm going to start my own journal to keep track of it's progress. 

It's nickname is V/C since I can't tell what sex it is yet- if it's female, it will be Viola and if male, Cesario. Shamelessly stolen from Twelfth Night because it's my favorite play and fits this gender confusion quite well. No real idea what the color will turn out to be, but I recall someone said that stripey babies usually have dark bodies and non-stripes have lighter?

I'm guessing it's around 5-6 weeks old, maybe older considering its growth might have been stunted. But it's still completely see-through, and less than an inch long. I had planned on getting one a little older, but you know how that goes. V/C was just so small and delicate I couldn't leave it!

*Thursday 5/23*;









*Today, 5/26*;


















More updates to come! I can see it's organs pretty well, so if anyone can help me figure out what betta ovaries look like I might even be able to sex it pretty soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's to young to see ovaries, but he/she looks great!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

S/he is a cute little betta. Congratulations on your baby.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Good to know, I figured it would take a few more weeks to know for sure anyway! And thanks, I was surprised by how clean it's cup was when I picked it up, and it's been eating like a little piggie so I think it's gonna have a good start on life. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

More pictures today! V/C wouldn't sit still for a photoshoot during it's 100% change yesterday, but I snagged some decent pics today.

It's been a week exactly since I brought this little booger home! And it's still very little, but growing. There's a light blue sheen over him/her at certain angles, which is exciting, and I can't quite tell if it's looking redder as well!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if I'm just seeing things but I think I see ovaries in the second picture? Maybe MattsBettas can help us out here. But it looks like it might be a female to me 

And yes that's a real nice blue irid!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't see your comment earlier but yes, I think I spy ovaries! I'm still not ready to commit to a sex for another couple of weeks, but it seems like I might have a little Viola on my hands after all. 

It's hard to see the tail in pics, but I'm near 90% sure it's a veil. I can't see any branching yet (might still be too young) but the shape says VT to me.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

*Day 12*

Two new pics. I really need to get a better photo set up, because right now I either have to deal with VC's cloudy plastic tank, or else an old peanut butter jar, which is clearer but also round. A small square glass dish would be perfect, but of course I have no idea where I'd even find one. Ah well, baby will be in a real tank soon enough.

For some reason I always seem to have two pictures at a time, and almost always of VC's right side. I have no idea why but that seems to be his/her "good side" I guess :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute!

As far as jars and stuff goes, go to a second hand store or I don't know if you have them but Saver's is a great place and I find glass jars/containers all the time there for only a few bucks! Half of them would make a great home for a Betta as well with a wide top and large enough vase that it could easily hold a gallon to 1.5 gallons!

Yard sales are a good place to look as well, there should be plenty this time of year and you never know what you can dig up! :-D


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't know about Saver's but there is a cheap home store not far from my house and they would probably have some vases, hmmm. I'm not big on vases as tanks, but for a photo booth I can definitely see it. Right now I've got an old cinnamon jar I'm thinking about cleaning out since it's square, but I'd feel much better with something that's not plastic and full of spice.

I'm actually banned from yard sales haha! I picked up the bug from my dad and any time I see a sign for one I just _have_ to go check it out and buy something. Craigslist is dicey for the same reason. There is a local flea market I might be able to visit though, and is less temptation.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah a Flea market would be great too. Lol yeah me and my mom are the same way. Each weekend during the summer when we've both got time we go "yard sailing" and just drive around till we find yard sales XD

Yeah, the only 'vases' that I'd consider as tanks aren't actually vases, they're like huge cylinder fruit bowls, only it's not a bowl. Hard to explain but they could hold 2 gallons fine but of course then the lighting situation. Could easily do a desk lamp, but still  However yes, those would make nice photo shooting sessions! I've actually got to go find something to do photo shoots with and a nice spot to do them as well :-D


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

*Day 16*

Oh I can definitely see the larger ones working, I just don't like the look of them. Makes me feel less like I'm keeping fish and more like I've got a swimming flower or something, which isn't my thing but I can dig others liking it. Either way, I never thought I'd be needing a photo booth for my fish!

New photos today since VC is in it's new tank! The qt was kind of redundant with Jude gone, and the temperature swings were making me nuts. I decided to keep it divided, so at some point I'll be getting a second betta again- maybe even another baby! I've loved watching this one grow even though it's only been like two weeks. No cave in the tank yet because I'm still too paranoid about VC going missing and never being seen again, and s/he doesn't seem to mind being out in the open.


----------

